# Águia Imperial



## boneli (16 Out 2013 às 01:28)

A águia-imperial-ibérica (Aquila adalberti) é uma espécie de águia endémica do sudoeste da Península Ibérica e norte de Marrocos. Até pouco tempo era considerada uma subespécie da águia-imperial-oriental (Aquila heliaca), porém os estudos do ADN de ambas as aves demonstraram que estavam suficientemente separados para cada uma constituir uma espécie válida. A águia-imperial-ibérica encontra-se actualmente em perigo de extinção.

É uma das rapinas mais raras do mundo. Numerosas acções de conservação têm permitido a sua recuperação passando de 100 casais em 1995 para 230 de 2007, estimando-se  uma população Portuguesa de 2 a 5 casais.

Um estudo feito em 2012/2013 dá um novo alento a esta espécie que viu a sua populaçãoa duplicar desde 2007 em 400 casais em Espanha e 11 em Portugal.

http://www.noticiasaominuto.com/mun...ia-imperial-na-peninsula-iberica#.Ul3csPtdbIU


Achei pertinente abrir um tópico sobre esta ave que pouco se conhece e que de beleza e simbolismo tem muito.


----------



## Seattle92 (16 Out 2013 às 10:55)

Também nesta espécie, parece que o pior já passou. Mas mesmo assim todos os cuidados são poucos.


----------



## belem (16 Out 2013 às 12:19)

É uma águia muito bonita e cujos vôos nupciais são algo único de se ver.


----------



## boneli (16 Out 2013 às 13:23)

belem disse:


> É uma águia muito bonita e cujos vôos nupciais são algo único de se ver.




Gostava de postar uma imagem, mas não atino! Eu sou um bocado suspeito porque sou um amante por águias, mas para mim é dos animais mais bonitos e saber que está de volta aos nossos céus.


----------



## belem (16 Out 2013 às 14:15)




----------



## boneli (16 Out 2013 às 18:09)

belem disse:


>


----------



## belem (17 Out 2013 às 00:13)

http://www.wwf.pt/o_nosso_planeta/e...ia_imperial___a_rapina_mais_rara_de_portugal/


----------



## belem (17 Out 2013 às 00:17)




----------



## MSantos (17 Out 2013 às 15:11)

É de facto uma Águia magnifica.


----------



## boneli (18 Out 2013 às 18:48)

Esta espécie desapareceu do nosso território em finais dos anos 70.
Segundo sei voltou a procriar no nosso território em 2002 e desde dai tem andando na corda bamba mas sempre com um crescimento lento, até aos 11 casais.

Aqui fica uma reportagem que encontrei já com alguns anos.

 [ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/Glq7MCkNyEBVVOqtjNV3"]Ã￾guia-imperial reinstala-se em Portugal - SIC - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## boneli (24 Dez 2014 às 01:21)

Parece que há muita gente reticente relativamente ao projeto do Lince. É uma perda de tempo e que simplesmente não vai resultar no nosso território.

Pois bem, pego precisamente na águia imperial como um exemplo de uma espécie de rapina das mais raras do mundo e que continua desde 2003 em crescendo ocupando mais ou menos o território que o Lince irá ocupar numa fase inicial em Portugal. Um processo lento que se iniciou em 2003 com o primerio casal reprodutor. Juntamente com as autoridades espanholas, recuperação de terrório, colocação de ninhos, seguimento dos exemplares são algumas das açoes que continuam a ser feitas com resultados visíveis. de 0 indivíduos em 2000 pasamos para 26 em 2013.

Com o Lince não é possível porquê?

http://www.icnf.pt/portal/naturaclas/patrinatur/especies/aves/ag-imp


----------



## frederico (24 Dez 2014 às 04:14)

O lince vai voltar a um território muito mais despovoado. 

Não houve Revolução Industrial em Portugal nos séculos XVIII ou XIX. A fuga dos campos foi tardia e começou em massa durante o Estado Novo, via emigração e migrações internas. 

Os solos do habitant do lince não são favoráveis a práticas agrícolas que motivem o crescimento de centros populacionais. São áreas essencialmente vocacionadas para a floresta e a cortiça é a sua maior riqueza. 

O despovoamento do interior alentejano, da serra Algarvia ou da Beira Interior favorecerá muito o regresso de diversas espécies e o despovoamento humano tardio é natural e bem-vindo. Afinal estes processos já ocorreram noutros países há mais de um século, e deve-se ao fim de sociedades baseadas em práticas de subsistência que ainda ocorriam no país até anos recentes. Nos anos 80 ainda havia aldeias na serra algarvia onde a população conseguiu produzir quase tudo o que necessitava. 

Contudo o Estado Central não se pode demitir da vigilância dos territórios despovoados:

- há roubos de cortiça e mutilação de árvores para roubar lenha, com corte ilegal de sobreiros e azinheiros;

- há roubos de castanhas, alfarrobas, azeitonas ou amêndoas;

- Há caça furtiva, incêndios criminosos, exploração ilegal de inertes.

A regeneração já está em marcha e conheço várias zonas da serra algarvia onde a regeneração de sobreiro, azinheira e medronheiro está a bom ritmo. Como os nichos com carvalhos são muito, muito raros, só a acção humana poderia ajudar à sua regeneração espalhando manualmente bolotas ou procedendo a reflorestações. Falo do carvalho-português e do carvalho-de-Monchique (que não é só de Monchique como se diz, e também ocorre nos concelhos de Odemira, São Brás de Alportes, Tavira e talvez Loulé). Não é necessário reflorestar com pinheiro-manso, como dizem alguns engenheiros... é mais barato espalhar bolotas e deixar a natureza fazer o resto. O povo diz que as árvores de maior porte nascem espontaneamente onde a natureza «quer». Para a regeneração prosseguir é sim importante limpar os solos de invasoras e de «matos». Mas sem lavrar, para não se contribuir para a disseminação da doença do sobreiro. 

Com o despovoamento em marcha e sem interferir muito na regeneração natural dentro de algumas décadas poderíamos ter interessantes zonas florestais em várias regiões de Portugal com diversidade de vida selvagem.

*Ontem falei com a filha do senhor que viu o último lobo da aldeia dos Cintados... foi há muitas décadas, perto da ribeira do Beliche... o povo que resta na aldeia diz isto: «se no nosso tempo não tivesse havido lavoura tínhamos agora uma fortuna em cortiça; no nosso tempo o sobreiro crescia e as copas cerravam, sem ninguém os semear; mas precisávamos de comer e de semear as terras, não podíamos esperar tanto tempo para os sobreiros se fazerem». Dizem ainda que o lobo se extinguiu porque a serra ficou toda semeada e o mato foi removido (Campanhas do Trigo...)*


----------



## boneli (28 Jan 2016 às 19:21)

Faz este mês um ano que começou um dos maiores projectos de conservação em curso em Portugal: restabelecer no país a população de águia-imperial-ibérica, espécie Criticamente em Perigo. Neste momento há oito águias que estão a ser seguidas por biólogos.

http://www.wilder.pt/historias/biologos-seguem-oito-aguias-imperiais-nascidas-em-portugal/


----------

